# Wie ist dein neues Rad , HP?



## Gerald (3. Mai 2001)

Der Andreas B. aus B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hat gesagt du hättest kräftig aufgerüstet. 

Erzähl mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dein Ergebnis im vorderen Paarkreuz ist ja noch ausbaufähig. Übertrainiert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gerald   ... ich beiß euch


----------

